# Sadie's Bakery (Lots of Pictures)



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I enjoy teaching a clinic at the NGRC on magic sculpt. This year in the Bay area I was asked to do the clinic twice. I decided to build a new structure and to incorporate several different
ROCK/BRICK/BLOCK techniques to demo in the clinic. I wanted to build a structure with a multi -level so I could incorporate the structure on one of my mountains. I also wanted to use a structure made from 1/8" acrylic. I incorporate wooden blocks for the corners. I incorporate both Lexel Glue and epoxy glue, This structure will set outside full time. 
I own a laser so I cut all my parts with a laser, make all the windows and doors, and stairs










Making a Frame for the front










Left side and back corner










Right Side with the porches installed


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Painted the structure, mostly to paint the window and door, minus the clear acrylic


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Got the front painted green
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I use a Grex 23 gauge Headless pinner to pin parts together, it makes it so much easier to to assembling buildings. Using titebond 3 glue and pinners makes building structures so much easier.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks great so far. Nice bakery. Now you just need to add a smoke unit {or 2} and use some of Mega Steam's Bakery type fluids and drive everyone that visits your layout crazy wondering real baking is going on in there!  And it may just make them hungry with that bakery looking {and _SMELLING_!} like it's actually baking goods in there!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wanting to create a hand painted sign that places a word, FOOD, So I cut a piece of 1/32" thick 
acrylic and fit it on the side of the building.










Then after the magic sculpt was all textured and creating the stone. I really found being able to
handle the little piece in the hand, verses trying to hold the building


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Magic sculpt before being painted


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

You do extremely beautiful work! Wish I had the talent to pull something like that off! Just not my forte! LOL


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Another amazing structure Dennis.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments
Dennis


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, another fabulous build! Any tips on how to make those stairs? 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks great, Dennis!

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments and comments


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim you asked the question about the stairs, I use a laser to cut it out. With several imports of lasers,
there are several popping out in the hobby. I am not going to discuss lasers here, but some useful techniques. I have made several different type stairs, from mounted to the side of concrete mountains, to fancy railings with multi level fire watching stations.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------

